# Epoxy Floors



## Boudrie (Apr 12, 2012)

This was a fun project to be a part of. The detroit science center hosted an exhibit showing how roads are made. Around 6,000 sq. ft. of "blacktop", "grass", and "cement" were painted on the floors of the building. 

I also painted that big red and yellow boring machine head that is cutting its way through the fake mountain. Its a 1/10 scale model sculpted from foam that actually spins like the real one. It also had a few hundred cutting bits made from wood, and wheels cast from plastic attached to it. 

Sorry for the horrible quality photos. All but one of those pictures were taken from a camera phone.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice Work! :thumbsup:


----------



## MH Coating (Apr 12, 2012)

*Look like A Professional*

Nice work,

It looks like you're a professional. Thanks for sharing.

JMoorhouse

www.moorhousepainting.com
www.moorhousecoating.com


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks so peacefull when they are done. It was a "chaotic mess" in that job site when you were workin, wasn't it? I'd like to see a picture of that. People see the finished space and have no idea what went into creating it. There's a lot goin on there dude. I can see it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the work looks great. A lot of hours went into that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like it was a lot of fun too. thanks for sharing


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Pro job, Bet the kiddies love it..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome job. Now invest in a quality camera! I'd be interested in hearing your layout and order of operations to apply epoxy like that.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

did you paint all the decals and markers too


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work! I would be interested to learn what was the substrate, prep work involved and products used to achieve that finish.


----------



## Boudrie (Apr 12, 2012)

jason123 said:


> did you paint all the decals and markers too


yes. We had a stencil cut out of vinyl and painted the logos and designs.


----------



## Boudrie (Apr 12, 2012)

jonathanthepainter said:


> Nice work! I would be interested to learn what was the substrate, prep work involved and products used to achieve that finish.


Used mostly "General polymers" products. 

Got the color chips from "norkan" in warren michigan. http://www.originalcolorchips.com/

Floor was previously painted and in good condition, just sanded the painted surface.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Boudrie said:


> yes. We had a stencil cut out of vinyl and painted the logos and designs.


vinyl die cut I presume. Did you do all the adobe illustrator work ie drawing all the vector lines.

That painting job looks very rewarding


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice work. If I scored a job like this, I would've gone out and bought a good camera to document it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great.

I thought Detroit didn't have any money.

How did it pay?


----------



## Boudrie (Apr 12, 2012)

jason123 said:


> vinyl die cut I presume. Did you do all the adobe illustrator work ie drawing all the vector lines.
> 
> That painting job looks very rewarding



I didn't do the graphic design work, someone else did. She was given the vector image with the logo on it, so it was just a matter of cutting it out the right size. After that it was just a matter of sticking it to the floor, painting, and peeling it up then clear coating.


----------



## Boudrie (Apr 12, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I thought Detroit didn't have any money.
> 
> How did it pay?



haha, the science museum had funding from a lot of corporations, they didn't rely on the cities money. They did go out of business last year though :icon_sad:


----------



## shield4life (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice job !


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

Bloody awesome!


----------

